# Những bộ râu đẹp nhất châu Âu



## nguyenquynh010906 (17 Tháng sáu 2013)

Những bộ râu đẹp nhất châu Âu 

                 Giải đấu Râu và Ria mép châu Âu 2012 vừa diễn ra ở Wittersdorf,  phía Đông nước Pháp. Các thí sinh mang đến cuộc thi những bộ râu được  chăm chút cầu kỳ và tạo dáng ấn tượng.         









_Cuộc thi diễn ra ngày 22/9 và có sự tham dự của hơn 100 thí sinh đến từ khắp      châu Âu._



_Một thí sinh chăm chút bộ râu trước khi tranh tài._



_Thợ làm tóc người Đức Elmar Weisser (48  tuổi) có bộ râu hình con cò. Weisser       từng là quán quân trong cuộc thi  Râu và Ria mép thế giới 2011, nhưng năm nay       chỉ về nhì ở phong cách  freestyle._



_Bà vợ giúp ông Elmar tạo dáng bộ râu._






_Ban giám khảo cho điểm các thí sinh._









_Một ông cụ sở hữu bộ râu được tạo dáng cầu kỳ._



_Hai thí sinh mặc trang phục thủy thủ giúp nhau trong cuộc thi._​






_Một thí sinh dùng băng dính để cố định ria mép._
​



​


----------



## Linkpuca (14 Tháng bảy 2014)

chăm mấy bộ râu này chắc oải lắm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (3 Tháng mười 2014)

khiếp. nuôi được mấy bộ râu này chắc khổ lắm


----------

